# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  klinischer Phantom

## Joe11

Hallo,
wei jemand,wo man als Externer den klinischen Phantomkurs machen kann,mglichst noch im kommenden Wintersemester?

----------


## Maniac

Da muss ich dich leider enttuschen. Als "Externer" wird das nirgends gehen. Du musst als "ordentlicher Student" immatrikuliert sein, um daran teilnehmen zu knnen und den Schein zu bekommen.

Greetz!

----------


## michaels

da kann ich maniac nur recht geben.ging ganz frher mal wohl, wird heute aber nicht mehr zu machen sein.bei uns geht es laut kursmodalitten schon, jedoch haben externe die niedrigste prioritt, und wenn gengend ordentlich studierende da sind wirst du keine chance auf einen platz haben.

----------

